# Price quote please



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Well with the State's response to the whole "feral pig" issue, my hunt looks like it might be changing. 
Was hoping to get another Russian boar but that doesn't look like thats gonna happen. Talked to the owner and he said I can transfer the amount of the hunt for a buffalo, just pay the difference. 
So, I might be doing a buffalo hunt instead of a Russian boar! Thing is, he has both Bison and Asian Water Buffalo. Haven't decided which one yet (both are same price) but was wondering what the price would be for a shoulder mount by some of the taxidermists here on MS.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

CMR said:


> Well with the State's response to the whole "feral pig" issue, my hunt looks like it might be changing.
> Was hoping to get another Russian boar but that doesn't look like thats gonna happen. Talked to the owner and he said I can transfer the amount of the hunt for a buffalo, just pay the difference.
> So, I might be doing a buffalo hunt instead of a Russian boar! Thing is, he has both Bison and Asian Water Buffalo. Haven't decided which one yet (both are same price) but was wondering what the price would be for a shoulder mount by some of the taxidermists here on MS.


I think Chris Kreiner just did a buffalo not that long ago and said it was a real pain in the butt... may be worth a pm to him!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

PM Sent!!


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Got it.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

chris' buffalo was top notch. dont hesitate to do business w/ him.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm sure by now the pain has since subsided and he is ready to do another one.

Buffalo are pretty cool... but then again, what man isn't attracted to an Asian with a nice set!


----------

